# Puggles



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have any of you dog lovers heard of a Puggle? It's a mix between a Beagle and a Pug. 
They've been around over 6 years and considered a hybrid dog like a labradoodle (lab / poodle). I always liked Beagles and trying to find a dog good with other dogs, kids, cats, and camping.

And don't ask what do you get when you cross a shitzu with a bull dog.....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Never heard of it but sounds like a good combo. I love some of the hybrid breed names, they crack me up. I hope it works out for you. A friend of mine has a cockapoo and it's been a great dog for him and his family.

We on the other hand have gone down another road, some here have met our rather wacky dog at the rallies. Bella loves to tackle kids, bark at everything, wrestle other dogs and corner cats in drain pipes. She does it all in good fun but probably not what you're looking for









Bella's part boxer and part rhodesian ridgeback, I don't know much about boxers, but I've read about ridgebacks and they were used many years ago in Africa for hunting big game. When we heard that, it explained a lot







the strength, fearlessness and slight psychosis. If you're going to chase down lions or whatever rather than run away from them, I'm pretty sure you're a little off your rocker.

We love her though and she's finally starting to show some promise, we've discovered she's not stupid, just stubborn and tries to outmaneuver us during her training. If your looking for a calmer, easy to train, low key breed, you might want to steer clear of those two breeds, especially a combination of the two








.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have heard of rhe puggle but haven't seen one yet
We have a pug and would love to see the difference between the two of them

Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife made me buy a cock-a-poo. Call it what you want but where i come from its called a MUTT!!! If that dog got any more stupid i would have to shoot it to save it from itself.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All VERY solid traits of both breeds, Mike! Keep up with the training - you'll be glad you did.....


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I haven't heard of it but beagles are fun, so might be an interesting combo. The only thing is that while its my understanding that pugs don't bark- beagles can really howl. My parents had a few growing up and they were loud and rather alert to random noises, so I wonder how that would work on at night in a camper!

We have a large slobbery bullmastiff. Should be interesting to have her in the new trailer.







The last time we went camping , rental trailer- no dog- we had packs of coyotes run through 2 nights and bear another night. Yeah, I'm sure our dog would have slept right through that....

the strength, fearlessness and slight psychosis. - this also describes our dog....


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

If you can go a little bigger, a Lab is the best dog I've ever had for kids and other dogs. Very loving and my daughter really enjoys sitting on her and yelling giddyup.
They do take up more room but are a great camping dog.

Lou


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

We have two beagles. Got two 'cause there pack animals. So got brother and sister. They play with each other and seem well adjusted pets. Don't know if puggles have the same pack mind set. BTW, they only howl when the think DW has abandoned them. Bought one of the anti-bark citronella collars for Lily, she seems to be the barker. The collar really helps keep the peace and neighborhood goodwill.

best of luck in finding that perfect pet.
Scott


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

wolfwood said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All VERY solid traits of both breeds, Mike! Keep up with the training - you'll be glad you did.....
[/quote]

Thanks for the encouragement and help you've given us, she's come a long way. The vet and a couple of trainers have told us she's got pontential, just gotta keep working at it to unlock it







. She's an exciting and great family dog to say the least but based on our experience I just wouldn't reccommmend these particular breeds UNLESS your willing to really work at the training otherwise they'll run roughshod over you.

Mike


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I've got a part beagle and part lab. He's got the temperment of a lab so he hardly barks - EVER, but he's got more of the beagle size that we like. Every pug I've come across is the most adorable thing. I would have gotten a pug if we could have found one in a shelter.

Being from Pennsylvania - the Puppy Mill State - I just have to say... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get the dog from a reputable (non-puppy mill) breeder. DO NOT get the dog from a pet store. You have NO idea where the dog came from, when it was taken from it mother, what it's environment was like, if it was socialized with people, etc... It'll be a healthier dog with less physical and mental problems if you choose a good breeder.

OK, I'm off my soap-box...


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We have a mini dachshund that we call a mini beagle. He is colored like a beagle and his personality is so beagle-like except that he weighs 10 pounds. He howls and cries like a baby. He is a scaredy-cat. A really strange dog and not like our other mini dachshund (purebred) at all. In fact, I think the people who sold him to us might have conned us, telling us he was a dachshund!

I have seen puggles. They are very cute. No matter what kind of dog you get, you will never be able to predict its personality . . . but I guess that is part of the fun!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

campmg said:


> Have any of you dog lovers heard of a Puggle? It's a mix between a Beagle and a Pug.
> They've been around over 6 years and considered a hybrid dog like a labradoodle (lab / poodle). I always liked Beagles and trying to find a dog good with other dogs, kids, cats, and camping.
> 
> And don't ask what do you get when you cross a shitzu with a bull dog.....


Or a shitzu crossed with a boxer- which was a name for my first car...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the great replies. I've heard about staying away from the puppy stores and looking into reputable local breaders. We have a local pet store that says they have puppies from good breeders. These may be the same guys that tell you that you can tow any RV on the lot.

They have a lot on the internet but I can't see buying from out of state when you can't meet or see the breeder and then having to ship the dog. Doesn't seem like a very fun thing for the little fellow. I went the Humane Society route last time but you just don't know what the dog's been through before now.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We went camping this weekend and our friends were talking about "Puggles". 
Fortunately, I had read this topic prior. 
Do you have a pic of a Puggle? Would love to see what one looks like.
Thanks!
Beth


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Golden Mom said:


> We went camping this weekend and our friends were talking about "Puggles".
> Fortunately, I had read this topic prior.
> Do you have a pic of a Puggle? Would love to see what one looks like.
> Thanks!
> Beth


Do a quick search on Google and you can see them. I hadn't seen any in person until yesterday and that was a big mistake. We found the cutest little girl and of course my daughter wanted to take her home. It went downhill from there.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> My wife made me buy a cock-a-poo. Call it what you want but where i come from its called a MUTT!!! If that dog got any more stupid i would have to shoot it to save it from itself.....


OOh that's funny, man. LOL








Mark


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> My wife made me buy a cock-a-poo. Call it what you want but where i come from its called a MUTT!!! If that dog got any more stupid i would have to shoot it to save it from itself.....


LOL!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> We went camping this weekend and our friends were talking about "Puggles".
> Fortunately, I had read this topic prior.
> Do you have a pic of a Puggle? Would love to see what one looks like.
> Thanks!
> Beth


Do a quick search on Google and you can see them. I hadn't seen any in person until yesterday and that was a big mistake. We found the cutest little girl and of course my daughter wanted to take her home. It went downhill from there.
[/quote]

So Mitch...

Do we infer from your post that you are now a proud owner of a puppy puggle that plays with your "pug"nacious dog lover daughter?










Dan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> We went camping this weekend and our friends were talking about "Puggles".
> Fortunately, I had read this topic prior.
> Do you have a pic of a Puggle? Would love to see what one looks like.
> Thanks!
> Beth


Golden Mom:
I tried to get a link to a yahoo site with lots of Puggle pics to copy and work, but alas, I failed. If you search on "puggles" the site come up. They look Boxer-ish to me, but small.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

The last time it rained here I stepped in a Puggle Just kidding









willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> So Mitch...
> 
> Do we infer from your post that you are now a proud owner of a puppy puggle that plays with your "pug"nacious dog lover daughter?
> 
> ...


That's a lot of P's but no, we did not get the dog. That's the down hill part of the weekend. The family (DW) agreed that we would like to get one but wants to wait until after the holidays. We're taking baby steps here. We had to put our dog down recently and still trying to recover from that before jumping back into the puppy game. As much as that dog drove me crazy, we all miss her a lot.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Have any of you dog lovers heard of a Puggle? It's a mix between a Beagle and a Pug.
> They've been around over 6 years and considered a hybrid dog like a labradoodle (lab / poodle). I always liked Beagles and trying to find a dog good with other dogs, kids, cats, and camping.
> 
> And don't ask what do you get when you cross a shitzu with a bull dog.....


our biggest dog is a Rottweiler-Chow mix. I call her my Rottenchow.
I heard someone refer to a Chihuaha Daschund mix as a Chiweenie. Now that's just fun to say!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

also, we inherited my mother in laws Shitzu when she passed. I have never liked the dog, it has a weird disposition and odd eating habits, BUT when my grandaughter came along, this dog was glued to her from the minute she came home and 2.5 years later still is.When the baby was a baby, the dog layed beside her, every second she was allowed. She has tolerated the crawling baby, the clawing baby, the screaming baby, the baby using her as a drum, and the now toddler has the dog being her playhouse victim.Poor dog lays thru blankets on her and being sung to and tolerates the bossy 2 yr old who has no one smaller than her to boss around except the dog. The dog still follows the child! it's so darn cute. I never knew that Shitzus were so good with kids.

Now, you animal lovers and pet owners will appreciate this: in the last 5 weeks I have put $2,000 (gulp) into 3 dogs. One spay, 2 teeth cleanings, one infection on tail and now the Shitzu started have urinating problems. The test showed infection. 10 days of antibiotics, still not better. 6 days of a stronger one, not better. Finally Monday they did a radiograph and saw a huge bladder stone.Within an hour she was in surgery. I saw the stone yesterday, it was a big as a mans thumbnail and as thick as an m & m. It was sad, no wonder she was having problems and losing control in the house








Having pets is huge responsibility and committment for sure. The 3 we have now are numbers 4,5 and 6 in 20 years. The first 3 lived to 15. Not getting anymore dogs.............yeah right. 
(I am going to steal PDX Doug Dog a.k.a Cowboy, but don't tell Doug. Then I am going to steal Scott and Jamie's (see their avatar)...shhhh.....







I would head over to BlueWedge's place, but my Daschund wants to kill one of his dogs, wouldn't be a good mixture. So David and Cheryl are safe, don't need to hide your dogs.....or do you?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> (I am going to steal PDX Doug Dog a.k.a Cowboy, but don't tell Doug. Then I am going to steal Scott and Jamie's (see their avatar)...shhhh..... I would head over to BlueWedge's place, but my Daschund wants to kill one of his dogs, wouldn't be a good mixture. So David and Cheryl are safe, don't need to hide your dogs.....or do you?


You don't need to come steal our bella, you can have her if you can put up with her


















She's not at her full 50# in this picture.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Mitch the best time to get a new family member (Puppy, puggle) whatever ....is in the spring or summer, potty training in so much nicer in the warmer months. OH what am I talking about







you live in the desert.

Never Mind, good luck & keep us posted.

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

camping479 said:


> > (I am going to steal PDX Doug Dog a.k.a Cowboy, but don't tell Doug. Then I am going to steal Scott and Jamie's (see their avatar)...shhhh..... I would head over to BlueWedge's place, but my Daschund wants to kill one of his dogs, wouldn't be a good mixture. So David and Cheryl are safe, don't need to hide your dogs.....or do you?
> 
> 
> You don't need to come steal our bella, you can have her if you can put up with her
> ...


too cute! we had a dog Abby, that , well, was not the brightest and therefore we loved her the most if that was possible. She was dumber than dumb and it made her so endearing. Here is a picture of her, she always thought she was in the dog bed, but all of her wasn't.(I tried to make pic smaller but it didn't work)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Mitch the best time to get a new family member (Puppy, puggle) whatever ....is in the spring or summer, potty training in so much nicer in the warmer months. OH what am I talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How true it is.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

RizFam said:


> Mitch the best time to get a new family member (Puppy, puggle) whatever ....is in the spring or summer, potty training in so much nicer in the warmer months. OH what am I talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go along with that suggestion







we got Bella in January and house breaking was a bit tricky









Mike


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.puggle.org/gallery.asp?page=2&a...mp;searchemail=

I thinkthis is a link to a puggle site.

Darlene


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I think I would rather stick with just the pug or just the beagle. It's a strange combination


----------

